# Concealed carriers please read



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

Concealed/Open carriers need to read this...

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/expect-anti-gunners-lie/

Folks...please stay cool and calm at all times when you are carrying.
-------
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

B


gunguy said:


> Concealed carriers need to read this...
> 
> https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/expect-anti-gunners-lie/
> 
> ...


Did a quick read. If you're carrying concealed how would they know you had a CCW.
I think it applies more to open carry.


----------



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks. I also posted this in the Open Carry forum too. :smt1099

-------
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Amazing.... Some people just seem to need the whole world to agree with them. 

Don't agree with carry (open or concealed)? Then don't do it. 
Don't like gay marriages? Then don't have one.

It really IS that simple. And this would be a boring place if we all agreed with each other.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SailDesign said:


> Amazing.... Some people just seem to need the whole world to agree with them.
> 
> Don't agree with carry (open or concealed)? Then don't do it.
> Don't like gay marriages? Then don't have one.
> ...


This is true, but you sound like a rational person. Bloomberg, his cronies, and this Mom's Demand Action clowns are not rational people. These are people that have issues that run far deeper than just not liking guns. If you would have them "sit on the couch" for a nice chat with a qualified psychologist, you would find their issues would probably disqualify them to even own a gun. These people are narrow minded, mean-spirited, and hateful of the world around them. They are miserable SOB's that will do all the can to force the world to fit their own insane idea of what it should be. They are truly insane and full of fear. I pity and hate them equally.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This does not apply to concealed carriers unless they are sloppy with their concealment....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> This is true, but you sound like a rational person. Bloomberg, his cronies, and this Mom's Demand Action clowns are not rational people. These are people that have issues that run far deeper than just not liking guns. If you would have them "sit on the couch" for a nice chat with a qualified psychologist, you would find their issues would probably disqualify them to even own a gun. These people are narrow minded, mean-spirited, and hateful of the world around them. They are miserable SOB's that will do all the can to force the world to fit their own insane idea of what it should be. They are truly insane and full of fear. I pity and hate them equally.


Yup. but I still stand by my last sentence - this would be a boring World if we all agreed on everything. It would just be simpler if "They" didn't disagree on this particular item.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

H


berettatoter said:


> This is true, but you sound like a rational person. Bloomberg, his cronies, and this Mom's Demand Action clowns are not rational people. These are people that have issues that run far deeper than just not liking guns. If you would have them "sit on the couch" for a nice chat with a qualified psychologist, you would find their issues would probably disqualify them to even own a gun. These people are narrow minded, mean-spirited, and hateful of the world around them. They are miserable SOB's that will do all the can to force the world to fit their own insane idea of what it should be. They are truly insane and full of fear. I pity and hate them equally.


You are absolutely correct,, thank you. 
I never minded their opinionated views. But they have become unionized in a sense. 
And are now gaining control. 
Keep the faith bro.


----------

